# MP volume calculation



## chlobue (Sep 8, 2009)

Is  there any way you can figure volume for MP?
I have to make alot of MP for an upcoming show.
Any help will be appreciated.
I'll be using a large wooden mold.

TIA

chl


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 8, 2009)

Weigh out 100g of soap, melt it completly in a measuring jug, and make a note of the volume.  You'll be able to work out other volumes from there.

HTH.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 8, 2009)

You can fill the mold w/ water, pour the water into a measuring bowl & figure it that way.


----------



## llineb (Sep 15, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> You can fill the mold w/ water, pour the water into a measuring bowl & figure it that way.



yes, for every 2 cups water you will need a pound of soap.


----------



## kevie192 (Sep 16, 2009)

I usually put the mould on the scales and tare it, then fill the mould with water and note the weight. Times this weight by 1.25 and that's a rough estimate of how much solid M&P base it will take to fill.

Be careful about taking weights when M&P is melted because during the melting process it loses water and, therefore, weight. I use this method because it allows me to get a correct weight from the M&P out of the box.

HTH

Kevin x


----------

